# The Jolly Friar Public House,Blidworth,Nottinghamshire



## skankypants (Dec 9, 2012)

This is not the most exiting of places,but it is a place ive passed a few times,and always dismissed it,as it looks well "sealed",but i had my camera on me after coming back from another site,so thought id put my mind at rest....there is very little i can find out about the place,only that it shut its doors for the final time in 2008,and that in August this year planning permission for the demolishion of the pub,and for 6 houses to be constructed was dismissed.....this place has been stripped to the bare minimum,anything of any value has long gone,pipes,floor boards,etc....the pikeys and local kids with there pea sized brains have turned this place into a wreck,,,,sadly,as it was once a popular place,and a nice building,anyway,here are a few pics...

































































































Many shots were shot in pitch black,...so sorry for quality of some of the images,thanks for looking...


----------



## Bones out (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking at the food prices you can tell this pub has been shut some time!

Did well with the pictures fella.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Blimey that just jogged a memory, I had that exact same roulette wheel/game when I was a kid. I wonder where that went?


----------



## Mike L (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think much of the outside of the building but that pub sign has to be worth a few quid!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2012)

they deserved to go out of business with a menu like that!!!


----------



## skankypants (Dec 10, 2012)

Ha, this is true....im a chef,so can honestly agree....the kitchen there was the size of a shoe box...!


----------



## Alansworld (Dec 10, 2012)

Healthy menu. Should have been called the Jolly Fryer.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sad but this seems the norm now with a lot of pubs,great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 10, 2012)

Great stuff mate, a proper rough night out there


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmm Punch Taverns, I know someone who ran a few pubs owned by them. Going by the condition of some of those, this one probably wasn't in much better condition when it was open!


----------



## banshee (Dec 10, 2012)

sad to see santa smoking crack !


----------



## stmilloy (Dec 20, 2012)

Great prices. A little over four years ago - can't have been much of a margin.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

What's with the smoking Santa? lol
This place has been well and truly ransacked. 
Some nice artwork there with the AfterShock & Sambuca


----------



## djmcambs (Dec 23, 2012)

similar to the oatsheaf in whittlesey, before they recently demolished it, luckily, i got in there the day they were stripping it out, another piece of local histiry gone.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

I love exploring abandoned pubs, sadly there are way too many of them about!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

At this rate the only bar thats gona be open in the county is the one all the fat cat MPs nosh in at westminster....im gettin sick of so many pubs shutting down then flattened for a block of tastless flats, esp the london taverns, don't get me started!

Is that a crack pipe santas on?


----------



## skankypants (Jan 2, 2013)

Wotcha prettyvacant71,been a while since our trip to M.G.H.,,there are 7 pubs where i live,6 closed.....


----------

